# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Galina Hotel & Spa Nha Trang - Sweet HoneyMoon Package

## biennhatrang

SWEET HONEYMOON PACKAGE Chỉ với 5.250.000đ++ dành cho 02 người - trọn  gói kỳ nghỉ trăng mật lãng mạn với đầy đủ các dịch vụ tiện nghi và cao  cấp tại khách sạn 4 sao Galina Hotel & Spa Nha Trang, bao gồm: phòng  nghỉ tiêu chuẩn Deluxe Sea View, xe đưa đón sân bay, combo VIP tắm bùn  Galina, buffet, ăn tối, v..v...


Chương trình khuyến mại áp dụng từ nay đến hết ngày 25/12/2014! 
Để biết thêm chi tiết hoặc book phòng xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Galina Hotel & Spa

05 Hùng Vương, phường Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang.

Số điện thoại: (+84) 58 383 9999

Hotline: (+84) 946 500 202

Web: http://galinahotel.com.vn

Email: sales@galinahotel.com.vn info@galinahotel.com.vn

----------

